# log splitter hydraulic filter question



## gpsman007 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am trying to finish my log splitter this weekend and I went to Rural King to pick up a hydro filter. I had intended on placing this between the tank and the pump...(filter out any crap before it goes to the pump and cylinders) However the filter they had called it a return line filter. 

Do they make filter for the suction side?

I would like something to filter or screen out any particles before going to the pump. My tank does no the ability to use one of the "in tank screens" that you see at Northerner tool. 

thanks.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 9, 2010)

there's a bunch here: https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort....rd=HTF1&catname=hydraulic&PAGELEN=20&PageNo=2 (I sorted by price - you may need to go to the second or third page).

Most of their filters can be crossed to Wix/Napa at wixfilters.com.

Note that most filters can be used for both the suction side of the pump and the pressure side. However, flow rate for the suction side will be about 1/3 of the pressure side, so size accordingly.

Good luck.

Al


----------



## Bricks (Dec 9, 2010)

Albin said:


> there's a bunch here: https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort....rd=HTF1&catname=hydraulic&PAGELEN=20&PageNo=2 (I sorted by price - you may need to go to the second or third page).
> 
> Most of their filters can be crossed to Wix/Napa at wixfilters.com.
> 
> ...



I am looking at putting a filter on my return line before the tank after the valve. Is this a PRESSURE filter for sizing?


----------



## John R (Dec 9, 2010)

Northern Tool has suction side filters, you need at least 145 micron.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 9, 2010)

Bricks,

The link I provided was just the list of filters and filter heads available from Surplus Center. They list a number of "return" filters, which is what I think you're asking. Pick a filter that has the appropriate gpm, pressure, micron rating etc. for your splitter and have at it. 

I have no affliation with SC, just something I use frequently. McMaster has almost the same selection see here: http://www.mcmaster.com/#hydraulic-oil-filters/=a2o93c

Good luck.

Al


----------



## MH49 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like return filters myself especially for log splitters. They are the most cost effective and the majority of contamination comes in from the cylinder anyway so a return filter will catch it before it gets back to the reservoir. Pressure filters are available that go between the pump and the valve but a spool valve does not really need that type of protection. As the name suggests, they must be able to take full system pressure so that = $$$. Suction strainers and filters are only good for keep bolts, rocks and small children out of your pump. After that, they just plug and starve the pump.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 9, 2010)

MH49 said:


> I like return filters myself especially for log splitters. They are the most cost effective and the majority of contamination comes in from the cylinder anyway so a return filter will catch it before it gets back to the reservoir. Pressure filters are available that go between the pump and the valve but a spool valve does not really need that type of protection. As the name suggestions, *they must be able to take full system pressure so that = $$$. * Suction strainers and filters are only good for keep bolts, rocks and small children out of your pump. After that, they just plug and starve the pump.



+1:

Thread Max. Max. Max. Flow, Port-to- O'all 
Filters

Repl. Cartridges
Size psi Temp. gpm Port Lg. Ht. Each Each
1 1/16"-12 SAE	4000	250° F	25	4 1/8"	12"	
44375K41	*$252.78*

44375K35	*$59.98*

1 7/8"-12 SAE	6000	250° F	55	6 3/8"	11 9/16"	
44375K51	*$655.62*

44375K55	*$95.69*




[Sorry the format is hosed, I took it off the mcmaster link posted above.]


----------



## ray benson (Dec 9, 2010)

Return line filter for logsplitters up to 20gpm.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-059&catname=hydraulic
Rural King should have a comparable filter.


----------



## mga (Dec 9, 2010)

ray benson said:


> Return line filter for logsplitters up to 20gpm.
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-059&catname=hydraulic
> Rural King should have a comparable filter.



i agree.

it's not recommended to put filters on the suction side.....you're asking for trouble.

if you're concerned about any debris going into the pump...don't be. if you started with clean oil, i can't see how anything could get into a closed system.

RETURN LINE ONLY!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 9, 2010)

napa has them


----------



## Bricks (Dec 9, 2010)

Does it matter if the filter is mounted on it`s side?


----------



## mga (Dec 9, 2010)

Bricks said:


> Does it matter if the filter is mounted on it`s side?



as long as it don't leak....but, removing it will be messy.


----------



## Bricks (Dec 10, 2010)

mga said:


> as long as it don't leak....but, removing it will be messy.




Thanks...


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 13, 2010)

*Hydraulic Filter Question*

GPSMAN, I've been doing hydraulic system maintenance on heavy equipment for 40 years, and what you need to do is put an in-tank screen in the tank ahead of the pump suction line, and then put the filter between the return port of your control valve, and the tank return port. Don't put anything between the pump and the control valve, or you'll like get at least wet, and maybe much worse!!


----------

